# Erotic Verse Sheds Light On 'playboy Lama' (Phayul)



## Neutral Singh (Jun 14, 2005)

The publication of a new translation of the erotic poetry of the sixth Dalai Lama - who rejected monastic orders and indulged his passion for women and wine - has given new insight into this controversial figure of religious history.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/buddhism/SIG=136p8hte4/*http%3A//www.phayul.com/news/article.aspx?article=Erotic+verse+sheds+light+on+'playboy+Lama'&id=9988*


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 4, 2006)

Prophets and Messengers have special Administrative Rights Inherited from the Authority of GOD . 

Scholars may shed light on this , as they may find some really religious , meaningful message out of this poetry . 

When A Prophet or Messenger is Errotic or Enjoys Women , as per scholars there is some meaning , some message to the masses , but the same things done by a normal man is Dirty ....


----------

